# Check out what i dug up on the DNR sight...



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

From http://www.in.gov/dnr/fishwild/huntguide1/deerhnt.htm

"Deer Hunting Equipment

Legal Firearms

Shotguns, handguns, muzzleloading long guns and muzzleloading handguns are legal during the firearms season. Only muzzleloading firearms are legal during the muzzleloader season.

Hunters may carry more than one type of firearm in the field at a time when hunting during the firearms season only (as long as all firearms are legal for hunting deer). Shotguns must be 10-, 12-, 16- or 20-gauge  or .410 bore loaded with slugs or saboted bullets. Rifled slug barrels are permitted. Combination rifle-shotguns are not allowed."

Ya know, i seem to remember having peole yell at me and tell me i needed to check my local regulations, and getting worked up into a frenzy when i told them .410 was legal for deer in Indiana. Dont think im skileld enough to try it, but hey, hunting with a 3" .410 slug isnt any diferent than hunting with a .357 magnum, so why not. i see cheaperthandirt.com has some for cheap.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

No takers? Rats. and i was looking forward to OSOK trying to tell me he knows my state regs bere than i do...

* is it just me, or have i been a little iritible lately? heheh, well eveoryones gota be little ornery sometimes Aye?

Cheers! :beer:


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Anyone can become an expert all one needs to do is read the G&F websites. No one has to live in the state to become an expert!*

http://www.tcarms.com/fishgame.php

410 bore shotgun for deer, why would you want to?

It's like using a 22 caliber center fire cartridge for deer, why?

The 357 Magnum cartridges are perfect for deer in a revolver or rifle with the proper bullet, which is far superior to the 410 bore!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

OK.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I was the one that said to check your regulations. I remember my parents and neighbors shooting deer with 410 slugs in Minn back in the early "70" (not sure if was legal then or not) but most of the deer were shot at point blank range and still required some tracking.

This brings up an interesting question in ND. We are not allowed to hunt deer with a shotgun smaller than 20 ga. but it appears I could possibly do so using slugs in my 45/410 encore (handgun). ???????????????????


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Yea, its like how Indiana lets you hunt with an encore in 30-06, but NOT a rifle in .243.

Anyway. im over my ornery spell now. Cheers! :beer:


----------



## BIG LOST (Feb 2, 2005)

8) *when I was in school I went hunting with a friend who used a 410 with slugs,,took a shot at 35 yd.s and the deer ran off,,he was sure of a hit so we went after it.When we got to the spot where it had been standing I fell over the buck,,,there had been two and the one he shot dropped so fast we didn't see it drop.The 410 bore (74 guage ) will kill but not the best choice :beer: *


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Of course it will kill a deer. so will a 30lb pull bow; and in exaxtly the same situation. You MIGHT be able to get away with it were i hunt, as it is usualy perty thick.

just so you all know, the only thing iv ever used my .410 for is Rabbit and squirel (maybee upland birds someday when im a good shot  ) My A5 is my deer thunker. id still have the .410 in the truck, but id only use it if my main gun broke (NOT LIKELY), or if i had a friend who needed a gun. In that kind of scenario id give him the 12 and use the .410 bore myself.

PS, id LOVE to get a .357 rifle, but pistol calibre carbines are illegal for hunting deer. They say the bullets will go to far...but a 30-06 handgun is just fine :lol:


----------

